# Trail Cam Pictures



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Let's try keep this thread as pictures only, discuss in a different forum, I just like seeing deer on cameras and it gets annoying having to scroll through 3 or 4 pages of discussion when I just wanna see pics!!!

Let's see em fellas, season is 3 days away!!!


































































A couple of these deer are all I can think of this week.....I hope to post pictures soon of me holding one up with my bow on top of him..


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

23 yd shot from stand with these pics. I have not revisited the cam since these. Opener is a week from sat.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The one of the deer bedded down and it is the same buck in the black and white.....I have over 60 pictures of him but only on two days. I think he just likes being on camera. :beer:

But the nine has got my interests. I need to see him with out velvet to make a decision.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Cuddeback works nice!


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

here we go guys... i have some more of this lil guy  lol but just not on my phone so it'll be a day or two for i get some more of him and couple others up...









 :sniper: :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Holy crap look at the webbing on that guy! Is that your target for the year buckseye?


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

heres a few
































this ones alittle hard to see in the fog...but hes crazy looking


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap look at the webbing on that guy! Is that your target for the year buckseye?


Yes NJ I am trying to get this one. I hope somebody does! I have it narrowed down to a few hundred acres so far. :sniper:


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

couple more...


----------



## wackem&amp;stackem (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

buckseye said:


> Cuddeback works nice!


--That's a giant buck, good luck getting him!--


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks Bretts, do you have any decent bucks on the hit list?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i would mess with this B***** :lol:


















taken on a buddies trail cam


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Trapper99 said:


> couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Trapper99 said:


> Trapper99 said:
> 
> 
> > couple more...
> ...


yeah I would say he should go in the 140s. He is pretty wide, nice and tall and relativly good mass. Very nice shooter 8 point.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Trapper99 said:


> Trapper99 said:
> 
> 
> > couple more...
> ...


Mid/upper 130s. I doubt he'll make 140, but he could be real close to it.

He looks good in the picture where hes looking away, but that view is the most deceiving view of a buck there is, they ALL look big from the rear.

Hes got good tine length, good main beams, but his mass is average at best by the looks of it. He is wide, but width contributes least to score. The difference between a 14" wide deer and an 18" wide deer is alot, but its only 4" when it comes to score.

He's what I call a "better than average" buck. No monster, but respectable.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd totally agree w/ BBJ. I think he'll go solid 130s, but mass contributes more to the score then most realize. Which he looks like he is lacking. Awesome deer regardless of what he scores. Gotta love that velvet injury on the left MB.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

buckseye said:


> Thanks Bretts, do you have any decent bucks on the hit list?


--There's a few good one's out there, I've never gotten into the trail cameras really, I'm going to have to I think, it's gotta be exciting when you've got a real good one on there!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bretts said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Bretts, do you have any decent bucks on the hit list?
> ...


They do help, I've been using them for 10-12 years. I started with the old 35mm photocell and have 1000's of developed pics of deer. I like the digital way better. I have pics of quite a few decent ones from this year so far. Happy hunting!


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## backcountry800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pix - keep em coming!


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Jungda99 said:


> Trapper99 said:
> 
> 
> > Trapper99 said:
> ...


hold it there.lol can you not count?lol jk jk its hard to see but he has five on the left and four on the right...


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

you are right. I looked at the bottom picture and assumed that "extra" tine was the G2 on his right side. Whoops


----------

